
Supercomputer model simulations reveal cause of Neanderthal extinction - rbanffy
https://www.ibs.re.kr/cop/bbs/BBSMSTR_000000000738/selectBoardArticle.do?nttId=18560
======
dekhn
Models and simulations can never reveal the cause of anything; they only
provide a method of analysis and provide support for theories.

The article includes a line which is much more accurate: "This new computer
modeling approach identifies competitive exclusion as the likely reason for
the disappearance of our cousins."

